# Earthquakes



## Jillipen (May 30, 2012)

Hi, 
I have been in Italy now for 8 years, I love it here and am very happy. Just experienced the two earthquakes in Northern Italy. Anyone else feel them?


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Jillipen said:


> Hi,
> I have been in Italy now for 8 years, I love it here and am very happy. Just experienced the two earthquakes in Northern Italy. Anyone else feel them?


Wow Jill, that's scary! I have lived in four areas of Italy in about six years but not the north. I haven't felt any earth quakes.

The one I experienced was in Vancouver British Columbia, Canada and I nearly fell down when it hit, had to grab the door jam. Not a great feeling of safety and security. 

Hope they stop in your area, how strong was it?


----------



## Jillipen (May 30, 2012)

It was 5.8 and caused approx 15 deaths in the Modena area.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Jillipen said:


> It was 5.8 and caused approx 15 deaths in the Modena area.


 Were you in the 5.8 zone? Glad you are still with us!


----------



## Jillipen (May 30, 2012)

I am in the Apennine mountains so although I felt it there was no damage here. I am told by an Italian that the mountains give some protection but don't know if this is true.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

Jillipen said:


> I am in the Apennine mountains so although I felt it there was no damage here. I am told by an Italian that the mountains give some protection but don't know if this is true.


I'm in the Calabrian mountains, so I hope that mountains give some protection.

I read about the one in Assissi and the ones in L'Aquila, also there are some that have epicentres off the south west coast, but they lose some strength by the time they hit the land, thank goodness. 

There is nothing we can do about earthquakes though.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

We are 22kms North of Bologna but sadly not full time. neighbours felt some light termors but no damage here. We arrived late on Thrusday night and thankfully no damage to our house or area.


----------



## misslancslass (Mar 1, 2010)

We live in Modena and have felt all 3 now, ran outside last night after the 5.1 that hit. No damage to the apt, just scary. Am prepared to run out and have everything to hand to take.


----------



## Eugenio (Jul 26, 2011)

*5.8 Richter? Yes..unfortunately*



Jillipen said:


> Hi,
> I have been in Italy now for 8 years, I love it here and am very happy. Just experienced the two earthquakes in Northern Italy. Anyone else feel them?


Dear Jillipen,

I'm from Bologna, 30 km from the heart of earthquake; what to say to describe?

Imagine to be on a boat during a storm, but instead, you are inside your home....But we must to look toward better times.

CIAO!!

Eugenio


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

We were in Genoa for all of them...and felt them...as well as some of the aftershocks...coming from Australia, it's just not something I've ever experienced before...the first one woke us (4am ish) and it was an odd feeling...mostly (from the distance we were from epicenter) it felt like a rocking and swaying motion...quite surreal


----------



## Sandra in Italy (Jun 24, 2013)

Jillipen said:


> Hi,
> I have been in Italy now for 8 years, I love it here and am very happy. Just experienced the two earthquakes in Northern Italy. Anyone else feel them?


Where in Italy are you, did u feel the last one this weekend?


----------



## jaja (May 18, 2009)

I was watching the French news the other day and they said that stronger earthquakes could be expected outside the traditional 'ring of fire'. In Europe that would be Turkey, Italy and somewhere else that I can't remember. We were in the Christchurch quake and have now moved to Italy. As a suggestion, remember to have stock piles of canned food and water. Also, torches, batteries and a water filter. We found that out the hard way!


----------

